# Hulu Premium Content a No-show



## Bruce Watts (Feb 10, 2019)

Hello all,
Decided to go with the BOLT device as a plan to dump Dish after 30 years and integrate all of my steam services like hulu,prime, netflix etc. Installed and setup the BOLT OTA last night and was immediately impressed with the interface navigation etc. Then sadly I hit a wall with content availability and found that my premium sports channels in Hulu are not populating in TIVO box.
After a bit of digging, I came across the information below, however it's from 2017. Can someone chime in here and verify that my Hulu premium channels is not supported. If this is the case, sadly the BOLT goes back. Gotta have my sports.
Thx
Bw


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

https://help.hulu.com/en-us/supported-devices


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Also see: How do TIVO users get their sports if not OTA?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Roku


----------



## Bruce Watts (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks, I saw this as well, so which side of the fence is the issues for not allowing passthrough of the 
"*Latest Hulu app" *content?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bruce Watts said:


> Thanks, I saw this as well, so which side of the fence is the issues for not allowing passthrough of the "*Latest Hulu app" *content?


Not sure what you mean, but I believe the answer is Hulu. Apps are developed by the service providers, not TiVo. (Though some fault lies w/ TiVo if their app platform adds an additional hurdle, beyond the disincentive associated with market share.)


----------



## Bruce Watts (Feb 10, 2019)

What hulu calls their "*Latest Hulu app" *Tivo devices are not listed, so they chose not to play friendly with Tivo community for some reason. I am surprised there is not a big push to collaborate and allow content that folks pay for with hulu watchable through Tivo.
The issue is certainly not technology constraint , the interface can be developed and a version of it already exist thus allowing the classic content.


----------

